# Siren



## Judderman (Apr 17, 2018)

Is anyone else watching this new Mermaid based series? It is a bit sci-fi, a bit fantasy, a bit horror, a bit young persons drama, a bit action. The first 4 episodes are overall very good. The Mermaids themselves are well acted with convincing movements.


----------



## Droflet (Apr 17, 2018)

I gave this three episodes then couldn't go on. I bit too dumb for me. But, each to their own.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 17, 2018)

An unusual topic, to be sure.


----------



## Judderman (Apr 17, 2018)

Droflet said:


> I gave this three episodes then couldn't go on. I bit too dumb for me. But, each to their own.


The 3rd episode had quite a chunk that seemed on the dumb/silly side. Four seemed pretty good again so hopefully it wont drop into dross. I imagine it will be a tough one to make a decent story for more seasons. Maybe one more. The Mermaids need some reason to be coming back to shore and it can't just be them being captured repeatedly. Or perhaps they will decide to live among the people..


----------



## Alexa (Apr 18, 2018)

I watched the first 2 episodes and apparently I missed the other two. I don't like horror movies, so some moments were difficult to watch for me. Not impressed so far.


----------



## Anthoney (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been watching.  I like the concept of the man eating mermaids and how it works.  I also like the strange girl that got to play Rin.  They do use makeup on her but she looks strange or other worldly naturally.

The main dude's acting os a bit stiff and clumsy.  Hopefully he'll improve over time.  The two friends could also stand to be tuned down a bit.


----------



## Anthoney (May 4, 2018)

Merdudes.


----------



## Judderman (May 4, 2018)

It is definitely a fun series. Other than parts of episode 3 I have enjoyed it. The action in episode 7 this week was not so polished but this series is definitely a worthwhile watch if you like the violent mermaids theme. I didn't find myself getting annoyed by what the characters do as happens in a lot of series. The effect of the siren song on people works really well.
As Anthoney says the Rin character is played so well and has the right weird look, and is central to making the show interesting.


----------



## Anthoney (May 12, 2018)

I was one again impressed with the weirdness of Eline Powell (Ryn).


----------



## Judderman (May 13, 2018)

Episode 8 was a bit dull. Partly as it didn't feature the mermaids much.


----------



## Judderman (May 18, 2018)

Episode 9 of 10 was a lot more action packed. Good fun.


----------



## Anthoney (May 18, 2018)

I like how they're handling the voice crack addiction.


----------



## Judderman (Feb 6, 2019)

Siren is back on. A few episodes of season 2 are out. Again fairly entertaining, though so far hasn't really grabbed me this year.
The first series had some nonsense about a drill ship. This one has some absurd exaggeration of the impact of a seabed survey/seismic study. It is an explanation for something that happens, but unfortunately not one that looks good with a little scrutiny. Being a military weapon cause would be somewhat more believable (who knows maybe it will turn out that is explained as the real cause later in the season).


----------



## Judderman (May 15, 2020)

Season 3 has been back on for a while. An improvement over season 2. The fight between Mermaids is not as engaging as the first season story but it is still an entertaining show.

Sometimes it seems silly watching a show about Mermaids... but is it any more silly than watching about Elves, Orcs, Aliens..


----------

